# Rhinehart Booner Buck



## gbaumer (Mar 23, 2012)

$200. 

This target is basically brand new still. Has about 100 arrows put into it. 

Bought it from camofire this winter for $250 (Normally $300). The manufacturer sent them to campfire because they had some small blemishes in the foam. You can see the blemish to the left of the vitals in the picture. 

I've sold my bow and archery equipment, so I no longer need the target.


----------



## gbaumer (Mar 23, 2012)

Sold


----------

